# ~*Summonsing Of The Snow Gods*~



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

*this is the thread we can use to give our thanks & praise, prayers, poems & manifestations, 
offerings of our first born child and whatever other positive energies you may have to help in summonsing the 
snow gods for a plentiful bounty this coming season!









~*Let It Snow*~​*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Uh, can you summon them to visit Virginia? It's been like seven years since we got any snow. I've been riding on practically man-made snow for a minute. Fortunately my friend has a house in PA so i get to seven springs every once and a while, but yea. Summon them to VA, I don't have a first born but I can send it off once I do have one haha


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

baseball said:


> Uh, can you summon them to visit Virginia?


x 1,000,000


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

you from va? if so, you feel my pain


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, Southern Va. You?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Cap city -- Richmond


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

so va represent, BRING ON THE SNOW!!!!


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool. Nice to see another VA local up here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

hell yea, where do you usually ride


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Wintergreen or Mass-of-nothin'.  Most of the time its those two mountains and then ill mix in a few trips to Ski Liberty or Snowshoe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

yea i usually hit wintergreen just because It's a little closer to me than mass. Unfortunately last year was awful there. all artificial snow, sunny days the stuff just melted and iced over...made for some pretty big bumbs and bruises, as well as a pretty nasty concussion....HOW ABOUT SOME POWDER THIS YEAR IN VA...i mean really, it would be so nice...i hate having to travel to get a decent session


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

well this is going over well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

:cheeky4: rescuing this thread from the hijackers...

i can't offer up my first born child because well, she's too cute! 
but i can offer up some snowman sperm that will hopefully find their way to becoming snow babies!!!
  










i hope the animation shows up on this (it doesn't on my computer here at work) cuz it's funny if so, but it might seem kinda inappropriate without it.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Baseball: In respect of Jenn's attempt at reviving this thread... ill carry on convo in your thread.



N~R~G said:


> :cheeky4: rescuing this thread from the hijackers...


No thread is safe!  

btw, Red X's on that gif.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

*I’m sending my wishes
In the form of a rhyme
That all good things
DO come in time
As this being so
Let it be known
That the M-A's been neglected
Of your nattyful snow
So I call out to the snow gods~
Please blanket us with your love
In the winter season ahead
And each winter thereof. 
​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

***let it snow***


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

man if it snowed where i lived i could.....do so many things that nothing comes to mind!!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know if it is beyond the capabilities of the snow gods, but could someone please drop a mountain in Indiana? I don't need the Himalayas or anything, but something over the 800ft hill I have to ride would be cool.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

That first pic is pretty awesome.

We got about 15" of snow over the weekend, but I can't even use the roads to GET to the mountains yet...lol... *waits patiently*


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

respect.


----------

